# My oldest son has been curious lately



## katiekr (Nov 24, 2016)

My oldest son has been curious about something lately and did tell us 3 weeks ago,date a transgendered female.He is pretty much open to my husband and I through his life,knows we are supportive of him.We raised him right and taught him to be himself in a good way.Seen he is happy,met his new girlfriend Mariah last night and they started dating 2 weeks ago.Mariah is transgedered,a pre op and he still loves her supporting her decision not to have the final operation last month.Mariah started her transition 3 years ago and he met her through a friend of his.My husband and I support them dating and do like Mariah.Learned her family likes him and Mariah is his age,20.I told Mariah that I want to know her more sometime and she is for it.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Do you have a question? I think you're doing the right thing supporting them.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

They started dating only 2 weeks ago and have already met each others families. That is just odd. Well in my world it would be.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

I don't get the attraction for a transgendered female by a "normal" male.

I mean, does your son find regular women - those who were born with a vj- attractive? Or only those born with a penis that is then surgically inverted to supposedly look and feel like a vj, to be attractive?

If so, why is that? Is it something about the fact that they used to have a penis and now they don't?


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

browser said:


> I don't get the attraction for a transgendered female by a "normal" male.
> 
> I mean, does your son find regular women - those who were born with a vj- attractive? Or only those born with a penis that is then surgically inverted to supposedly look and feel like a vj, to be attractive?
> 
> If so, why is that? Is it something about the fact that they used to have a penis and now they don't?


I'm with you, I don't get it either. If I was the kid's parent I would not be supporting the relationship.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

Especially if you're looking forward to grandchildren.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

If he is an adult, his life, his choices. Support whatever makes him happy.

If he is still underage, I would make the same recommendation for any young person dating: this is the time of your life to meet people, have fun. Don't get into a permanent relationship too early in life.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

What is a transgendered female - a guy turning into a woman or a woman turning into a guy?


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

Hope1964 said:


> What is a transgendered female - a guy turning into a woman or a woman turning into a guy?


I am happy to answer your question with "I don't know and I don't care and if he or she gets off on watching me take a piss in the men's room then have at it.

:grin2:


----------

